# Switching food!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all! 

I have decided to change Elza's food. We still have half of her Royal Canine 15kg bag and I haven't decided what to use yet. She's been eating a lot less happy as before and lots of times just sniffs at it and walks away. Lost some weight but not too much, she was on the softy side anyway. For now we put warm water on it again and eventually she will go and eat it all. Sometimes only after half an hour or so. She's happy and healthy anyway, no problems with her so I don't think there's anything to worry about. 

I'm thinking of changing to a wheat free diet for her. As far as I know she is not allergic to anything but I want her to have more use out of her food. 

I have looked at a few other ranges but since I don't know any of them I wonder what would be the best. Not sure what to look for to be honest. :-[

So far I looked at: Arden Grange
Burns
James Wellbeloved

But even these have quite a few different kinds. Elza was just 8 months old a few days ago so I also wonder if I should switch to adult food or stay on puppy. As many of you said puppy food is not necessary. 

Orijen and Taste of the wild is out for us, here in the UK its quite expensive so please do not recommend those. I also cannot go with raw diet, we live in a flat and do not have enough space for her food. :-[ :-\

If there's any other wheat/gluten free diet exist and some of you use it please let me know. 

Many thanks


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can search on http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com

It's VERY helpful.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks SteelCityDozer! Unfortunately it's an American website and many of them are not available here. 

Nobody else has any more advice for me? :-[ :-\ :'(


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Try ringing the people at CSJ, everyone raves about their food and service. Youmay get a local stockist or they deliver.

Our two are on it. We have no problems with them they eat anything in seconds.

River had to go straight on to CSJ little champ as she came with no food, and had been on a dry food from Spain??? Her poops were fine, better than the first one she did.

Have you tried just adding a raw chicken wings, tescos are the largest ones available at the supermarkets.

Split them up in to daily portions and freeze them. Buy them twice a week if you dont have much room.

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

And they give samples of the different types,not sure I think they are free.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella is just coming up to 10 weeks old, we have her on Arden Grange. It isn't in her bowl 5 minutes, she loves it. My friend has 2 springers and they are on James Wellbeloved and are both content on that food. It took me ages to decide what to feed mine, went to a small pet shop in the village and after talking to the lady there we decided on what to give her. There are so many foods to choose from so it's not easy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Adrino -

I have never used CSJ but have a friend who is a stockist and has agility dogs. I have only heard good reports of it - and it is grain free which I think is really important.

I personally use ACANA but I know it is expensive but Boris loves it and I can change flavours without it upsetting his tummy.

I did try Burns on Boris but it just went straight through him, and it was Burns who suggested ACANA to me.

I did give my GT Dane James Wellbeloved when he was a youngster - but found he had very soft poos and lots of them - he is probably grain intolerant too. He now live on Royal Canine Gt Dane diet - which I have to say looks and smells awful and is very greasy. BUT he thrives on it and the big give away is that his stools are normal, small and only twice a day - so his body obviously processes and uses the food( I would love to change him to something else, but this works for him so I think I best stick with it).

My vet has Wirehaired pointers and she swears by James Wellbeloved, so that I think is agood testimonial.

I certainly don't envy you, there are so many products on the market and quite a lot of it is rubbish. 

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the new replies! It's been most helpful!

I will look into Arden Grange, James Wb and CSJ. Will compare them all to see what's best for Elza. CSJ seems good to me, and the price is a lot better than any other. 

Will let you know later my findings. :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just to quickly add to it. Until this last 15 kg bag Elza loved Royal Canine. But when we opened it it was a lot smellier and greasier than the previous bags she had. Maybe they have changed something in it cos the bag itself looks different too. 
Oh well, hopefully the change will go well.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Adrino: I recommend GO! Natural Grain Free dog food. Excellent food & ratings. Not sure if it's available where you are, but Amazon ships worldwide. I purchase from Amazon, because 25lb bags are hard to locate/special order. GO! Is a 6 star food & very competitively priced compared to other top-tier foods. $49 for 25lb & free 2 day ship for me. Good luck.


----------

